# 2nd time: Favorite 9 mm?



## Wandering Man

I'm trying to do my homework. I know I may have missed some important choices, but please bear with me. 

The question is:

Which of these is/would be your preference for concealed carry?

Please feel free to add comments about your choices.

Thanks,

WM


----------



## Shipwreck

P99c, 2nd choice is Glock 26


----------



## Baldy

Most of them I never held in my hand other than the Smith. I feel like with a little practice I could do fine with it.


----------



## 1911driver

*XD*

Simple to operate, light in weight, decent capacity, conceals well, acceptable accuracy......need I say more.....


----------



## jwkimber45

I voted HK USP from your choices.


If I HAD to carry a 9mm it would be a Browning HP.


----------



## Wandering Man

The title was _supposed_ to have "compact" in it. It took me three tries to get this poll up. I think I finally have it.

I searced the Browning site, and couldn't find a compact model. But then I kinda got lost in their site, so there may be a compact 9mm that I didn't see.

If so, I'm sorry I didn't include it.

WM


----------



## jwkimber45

No worries bud. I was just throwing in 2 more cents........


----------



## 2400

jwkimber45 said:


> I voted HK USP from your choices.
> 
> If I HAD to carry a 9mm it would be a Browning HP.


Excellent choice!


----------



## Richard

I have a Rami CZ2075 40 S&W and it has given me no problems. With that said I prefer my Glock 27 as I have a 357Sig barrel for it along with a 9mm barrel. This is a great combination.

I can say I do not care for my Sig P239, mine is a 40 S&W but I doubt I would like the 9mm any better. The P239 feels bulky and heavy in my hand. 

I have a CS40 and CS45 but I do not have a CS9. My observations on mine are that they good solid performers and I doubt the 9mm would be any different.

I had very bad luck with my PT 111 and based on Taurus’ customer service I will never buy another thing made by them. The PT 111 is a great idea but poorly executed.

I also own four Kahr handguns and they are great handguns. The manual says not to carry them until you have 200 rounds through them and it is spot on. I had jams with my E9 until I shot 200 rounds and I have had no more. Mine is a great carry weapon and I recommend it.

My choices are the Kahr and Glock but you cannot go wrong with the Rami or CS9. 

Regards,

Richard


----------



## Maximo

Shipwreck said:


> P99c, 2nd choice is Glock 26


I have to agree with Shipwreck on this one. Out of the choices given the P99c and the Glock 26 and in the same order. 
I carried a Berett 9000s for a while I don't think you will like it unless you have tried it, and your like me and just really dig that gun. It feels very akward in most peoples hands. You really need to have big hands to handle a 9000s. Wish I still had mine, my brother talked me out of it.


----------



## Maximo

Sorry didn't see the Springfield XD sc put that first on my list then the P99c then Glock 26. I will try reading next time.


----------



## Shipwreck

Well, looks like ya can vote for more than 1...


----------



## Wandering Man

As they say at the City Election office: Come early, vote often. :mrgreen: 

WM


----------



## Wandering Man

Maximo said:


> my brother talked me out of it.


Isn't that what family is for?

WM


----------



## waterburybob

Sig P225
Kahr MK9


----------



## Wandering Man

So, as of this morning, no one wants to speak up for the CZ 2705, Sig P239, Beretta 9000, or the Taurus 111? :draw: 

Springfield XD and Walther P99C are in the lead.

WM


----------



## Maximo

Wandering Man said:


> So, as of this morning, no one wants to speak up for the CZ 2705, Sig P239, Beretta 9000, or the Taurus 111? :draw:
> 
> Springfield XD and Walther P99C are in the lead.
> 
> WM


I will stick up for the pt111, I have one and it has been 100% reliable and is quite accurate for a 3 inch gun. I just don't care for the long trigger pull, makes it difficult to keep a tight pattern during rapid fire. However it has a manual safty which is nice because if you want to use it do so, if not, don't. It has a second strike capability and is very easy to conceal. Of the list given above I would tie it for third but that is just my opinion. All the guns listed would be excellent carry guns, it will just depend on what features your looking for.


----------



## DennyCrane

All you XD guys are causing trouble


----------



## BerettaMan

My 92FS


----------



## Ratel

Detonics Combat Master - Nothing says "I Care" better than a 45 Auto.
Not on the list but it's what I carry.


----------



## jpruett79

Untill i bought my pt145 i was die hard compact 1911 but give the cost and 10+1 of 45 i may have to chage my mind. Only time will tell.

As far as the list the springfield compact is the only one i have had in my had and its a really nice gun but I like to stick to a 45 if at all possible.


----------



## 9x19

I most often carry a Kel-Tec P-11, but do own and sometimes carry the Glock 26 and Kahr K9.


----------



## Charlie

HK P7 :smt028


----------



## Guest

:smt022


----------



## denfoote

*None of the above!!*










Vintage Walther P5. (date code KC=1992) The greatest single stack 9mm ever made!!

Carried in a surplus British SAS holster.


----------



## Herr Trigger

I have many 9mm pistols from various manufacturers. If I had to keep just one it would definately be my SIG P226 ST. The weapon is built like a tank solid stainless steel and can handle the hottest ammo. Sig accuracy speaks for itself


----------



## KingAirDriver

I just put my vote in for the HK USPc. I just bought it a week or two ago and it's already my favorite.

My second choice would be my XD-9sc. Great little gun, but the USPc just feels so much better and is not too much larger than the XD.

I've been wanting a CZ Rami for a long time, and _finally_ had the opportunity to hold one at a recent gun show. Man, that thing is smaller than I thought it'd be! I still might buy one someday, but I didn't get the "WOW factor" I was expecting when I held it.

Got to shoot my first Glock a while back- a G26. It felt alright for its size, but I wasn't that impressed. I'd still prefer my XD over it, but that's just my opinion, not trying to start a debate!


----------



## Shipwreck

denfoote said:


> Vintage Walther P5. (date code KC=1992) The greatest single stack 9mm ever made!!
> 
> Carried in a surplus British SAS holster.


I want one :smt022


----------



## jimg11

*Favorite 9mm?*

While you only gave the choice of S&W CS9 I do not have one but the 3913 is about as good as it gets. I believe that it will rattle around in that German Box that the P5 Walther, P6 Sig and P7 HK were designed to fit. Jim


----------



## jimg11

*Favorite 9mm?*

My 3913 has been utterly reliable and is the serious social purpose gun in my meager collection. and while I have heard many good things about the CS9, I have not seen any reason to go to a somewhat smaller 9mm. Department issue 9mm +P+ give the gun a diet that it really likes and are the tops for stopping power in the medium range .355 -360 bullet range. Jim


----------



## jem375

of the ones mentioned, I would have to pick the G26, but I just replaced it as my main summer carry handgun with the CZ PO1 which I shoot must better than the Glock..


----------



## Wandering Man

Thanks guys for all of you votes. I've been out shopping, trying, reading, etc. I even had an arm wrestling contest with 2400.

And the winner is ....

A Kimber CDP II in .45 ACP.










Man, that 2400 is one strong dude. Took me down in nothing flat. I had to give in and go with a 1911 once he forced one into my hands.

WM


----------



## Shipwreck

Nice gun


----------



## Barry in IN

First choice- Browning HiPower
Second choice- HK P7M8

I usually carry either a 1911 or HiPower, and have a HiPower on right now. When I can't conceal either of those well, I switch to the P7M8.
If I HAD to pick something from the list, I guess I'd try an XD.


----------



## 2400

Wandering Man said:


> Thanks guys for all of you votes. I've been out shopping, trying, reading, etc. I even had an arm wrestling contest with 2400.
> 
> And the winner is ....
> 
> A Kimber CDP II in .45 ACP.
> Man, that 2400 is one strong dude. Took me down in nothing flat. I had to give in and go with a 1911 once he forced one into my hands.
> 
> WM


ROTFLMFAO :smt082 :smt082 :smt082

It was a hell of a fight. :mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy

I'll bet they tore that beer joint up or did they smoke it up with them C-gars?


----------



## XD-45

jimg11 said:


> While you only gave the choice of S&W CS9 I do not have one but the 3913 is about as good as it gets. I believe that it will rattle around in that German Box that the P5 Walther, P6 Sig and P7 HK were designed to fit. Jim


I also carry the 3913.


----------



## 2400

Baldy said:


> I'll bet they tore that beer joint up or did they smoke it up with them C-gars?


LMAO Baldy, I had a C-gar. :smt033 :smt033


----------



## spacedoggy

I carry the XD sub S&W40. I carried my P99 for a week and it was so lite that I would forget I had it on. If I had the P99c in the SA/DA, it would be the gun to carry. If I could choose anyone it would be in this order. P99c, XDc, G26.


----------



## Baldy

Congrats there Wandering Man. That sure is a fine looking pistol you got yourself. Hope she shoots as good as she looks, and she should. Good luck.


----------



## scooter

The only 9's Ive shot are a glock(one time) my brothers ruger p89 and now my CZ 2075 RAMI, and I have to go with the RAMI for compatability with my 1911's . The safety,grip feel,field strip etc etc are close to or identical to them so very little extra attention is needed to go from one to the other. The only real difference is the trigger reset is a little longer in the SA mode on the RAMI but not enough to create problems. Anyone used to the SA action would find the CZ a pleasant choice in the 9mm caliber,I just kinda ignore the fact it CAN fire DA too:mrgreen:


----------



## spacedoggy

Scooter that's a nice looking gun do you know what the trigger pull is in SA mode? We have a gun show coming up and I want to get a CZ, just don't know which one. I like the 75 and the Rami you got look good too. Our local gun store doesn't have any to feel and play with. I might have to wait for the gun show to make up my mind.


----------



## denfoote

I may or may not, still or at sometime in the past, own or have owned a Glock 26.

However, for the purpose of your inquiry, the Glock is the best of the lot!!


----------



## scooter

spacedoggy said:


> Scooter that's a nice looking gun do you know what the trigger pull is in SA mode? We have a gun show coming up and I want to get a CZ, just don't know which one. I like the 75 and the Rami you got look good too. Our local gun store doesn't have any to feel and play with. I might have to wait for the gun show to make up my mind.


If you want a small carry weapon the RAMI is good ,3" bbl and stubby little grip,I have no scale but I would estimate the SA pull at about 5.5 Lbs using my Commanders 3.5lb and kimbers 4lb pulls as a guage. It is just a tiny bit gritty feeling yet but experience tells me that will smooth out with age.
If you dont want your pinky floating in the breeze I would say get the CZ 75c (4"bbl and slightly longer grip).I might get one later after my credit card cools off a little:mrgreen: ,XMAS can be hell on plastic ya know


----------



## james

*Which 9mm*

You left out Ruger P serier . P95.
James


----------



## Out West

Even with all the guns you list in the survey, you missed a bunch of great options. My choice for concealed carry would be the S&W 3913. IMHO it can't be beat: its concealable, has terrific ergo's, and decent capacity. This 3rd gen. S&W pistol also has a bunch of "custom" features built into the basic design. Things like stippled front grip, ambi safety, novack sites, beveled mag well, and ported slide (to mention just a few) were all standard on this pistol.

I am sure there others out there that will do the job. 9mm must be the most popular caliber in the world. Most of your survey guns can "get 'er done" with no problems.

Out West


----------



## Spenser

Wandering Man said:


> I'm trying to do my homework. I know I may have missed some important choices, but please bear with me.
> 
> The question is:
> 
> Which of these is/would be your preference for concealed carry?
> 
> Please feel free to add comments about your choices.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> WM


I'd pick the CS9 to conceal, at least in this state. Flatter than the Glock or XD, has da/sa, which I personally like. I have the CS45, and it's just a tad big. Shoots pretty decently, though. The CS9 is getting close to a pocket pistol, which is cool.

Tough choices either way. If it was a state where I could wear heavy clothing all the time, I'd pick something more along the lines of a Kimber .45 or a USP Compact, perhaps a Sig 229. It's when you throw the concealment thing into the mixture, you limit things a bit.

You're wanting max firepower in the most easily hideable set up that you feel confident in and comfortable with. Tough choices all the way.


----------



## Mousegunner

Many people prefer the Kel-Tec P11....
http://www.mouseguns.com/ideal.htm


----------



## Spenser

XD-45 said:


> I also carry the 3913.


This gun I think gets short shrift. I like the set-up on the third gen smiths. I'm a fan, and the 3913 is a great piece. I wouldn't argue a bit with this one, though it appears a .45 has won our yet again.....sigh


----------



## big dutchman

although i voted for the H&K, i would prefer my 92FS.


----------



## sfmittels

Congratulations! That's a beautiful weapon that will give you a lifetime of protection and enjoyment.

I voted for the SIG P239. Of those listed, it's the best combination of concealability and bank-vault solidity. But I think most of the firearms on your list are basically too big for concealed carry, at least here in Arizona where you live in shorts and a T-shirt for at least half the year. 

I love my SIGs (six of 'em), and my Glocks (five), and my full-size Kimber 1911. But my favorite CONCEALED weapon is a Kahr PM9 that's been worked over by Cylinder & Slide gunsmiths. A bit smaller than a PPK, it weighs just 16 ounces and shoots 6 + 1 +P 9mms with total reliability, speed and safety.


----------



## stormbringerr

sig 239 9mm is my carry gun,super reliable and scary accurate. 2nd choice would be Walther p99


----------



## falshman70

I prefer the P2000 in 9mm, but USPc was the choice and I have to go with H&K....


----------



## JimmySays

G26 or the new HK P30.


----------



## bhpfan

If I have my pick, Browning Hi Power.

Since this thread is about choosing from the list, my picks are:
1) P99C
2) G26
3) P239


----------



## hideit

not just the glock 26, whick is best but how about the g 27 in .40 or the 
g39 in 45
same size frame!!


----------



## Wandering Man

The thread is over a year old now. Interesting to see that Glock is now in the lead, with the P99 in third place.

I've ended up with None Of The Above, but my son now has an XD-9, and my wife now owns a Glock 19. 

Oh yeah, I've bought two revolvers (S&W Models 17 & 60) and three semi - auto's (Kimber Compact CDP II, Kel Tec P3AT, & Beretta PX4) since posting this. 

I've learned not to sweat the choices, there's going to be more than one more gun in your future.

WM


----------



## Tactical Tom

G L O C K ! 
I carry the G19 (9mm) & I really like this model, not too big & not too small . You can't beat the reliability of glock handguns, very easy to field strip, & very easy to get parts for !


----------



## PhilR.

My favorites are the HK P7 and Walther P5c. However, I do not carry either, except on the rare occasion when I want to feel snuggly with my faves, but for only a few hours. 

My carry nine is a Glock 26, but that might be because I already had a P99, and there were no 239's to be found at the time I was ready to purchase. Still might buy a 239 anyway, since I'm Sig-less at the moment.

I've also come to like my PM9 quite a bit as well, and find that I'm carrying it much more often than the G26. However, once I'm back in winter clothes, I'll probably go back to the Glock.

PhilR.


----------



## LaSalle

Of course I picked the G26 because its the only handgun I own (as of now). But my second choice would be the compact usp.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

I'd have to say out of that list the Sig or the HK..Sig being 1st choice


----------



## SigZagger

Many are great for concealment and I've already voted. But, I must be reverting back to the old days of revolvers. A few decades ago I carried a S&W snubnose model 36 "chief". I found one at a gunstore and have chosen it as my concealed carry. Fits like a glove in a DeSantis pocket holster.


----------



## JeffWard

XD Sub...


----------



## JeffWard

XD9SC... my new toy


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Have to say the Sig though I've never owned one..Shot one though. Being it acted like every other Sig I've seen That would be a no brainier for me if a small 9mm was what I was looking to carry. I do carry my 226 Sig some more not in a nice Gould holster I found at the last gun show here :mrgreen:


----------



## hideit

well
since july 2006 there have been a lot of votes and some of those weapons - basically - didn't get votes
also
there have been several CCW pistols that are now on the market that were not in 7/2006
SO
AS A NEW THREAD (3rd time: favorite ccw in 9mm)
if this poll could be redone SPECIFICALLY FOR CCW - I would keep the top 5 vote getters, delete the others and then add - Springfield EMP, Walther PPS, keltec PF9, Kahr PM9.


----------



## P35

Wandering Man said:


> So, as of this morning, no one wants to speak up for the CZ 2705, Sig P239, Beretta 9000, or the Taurus 111? :draw:
> 
> Springfield XD and Walther P99C are in the lead.
> 
> WM


I'll speak up for the Sig 239. I bought mine for CCW 10 years ago. I was down to the Sig or the G26. I just like the Sig better, it's a bit slimmer and it's grip fits better. With 8+1 and 10 round spare mag I don't feel under gunned. My 239 has been 100% reliable, and very accurate.
Downside , Sig mags are expensive.
Cheers
James


----------



## DonGlock26

I voted G-26, but I like the M&P9c, as well.


----------



## tkstae

I got my CZ p-01 to range for the first time today along with a new Springfield EMP. I haven't had enough time with either one of them to recommend them, but they shot and handled well with 200 rounds each of Winchester White ammo. For a conceal and carry my Kahr PM40 is the best I've layed my hands on. The Kahr PM9 is the same in 9mm. Best of luck and enjoy.


----------



## Ram Rod

Comment about my choice? Well, I don't have a G26, but I have a G27. The Glock sub-compacts are the epitome of the ultimate CCW weapon for me.


----------



## mathewsman

*p99c*

i got a smith and Wesson p99c same as the Walther but made by smith. I love it, i have had no troubles with it and have shot a lot of different ammo through it.


----------



## Dredd

Tactical Tom said:


> G L O C K !
> I carry the G19 (9mm) & I really like this model, not too big & not too small . You can't beat the reliability of glock handguns, very easy to field strip, & very easy to get parts for !


How reliable is a gun you need extra parts for? :smt082

just kidding. HK is as reliable as any Glock under normal usage. :smt033


----------



## themayer78

SW M&P9c. I admit I don't carry yet but I think it'll be a good one to wear.


----------



## ffoltz

I voted for the Glock 26 - However I now carry a 19 or 23(my favorite)


----------



## Tigerseye

I've not carried a 9mm pistol for about 25 years. I had a S&W model 39-2 that was a great gun. It was lightweight, comfortable in the hand, accurate, and slim for concealment. Then I started shooting IPSC and changed over to a 1911 because I did not shoot well enough to take the minor caliber penalty. All my practice was with the 1911 design and I was concerned that I'd screw up with the 9mm if the feces hit the ventilator. So I sold the 9mm. 

After several years of practicing with, carrying, and shooting the 1911 I see no reason to go back. I now carry a compact aluminum framed 1911 .45ACP and I'm very pleased with it. 

IF I wanted a 9mm, I'd probably shop around for another 39 series gun.


----------



## submoa

Previously I would have responded with either a HK P7, or Walther P5. However, I recently came to the sad realization that if you actually use your CCW in a shooting, it will get taken away from you and you will have to fight a bureaucracy to get it back. More likely that not, it will get lumped in with other guns for destruction. To do that to either of these two fine pistols is an atrocity.

Changing to a different mindset, I wouldn't use anything I'd consider a favorite for CCW. I've come to think of my CCW as a tool, and a disposable one at that, and plan on trading them in every 4 years.


----------



## RevDerb

I voted G26 because that's what I use. It's concealable, reliable, shoots dead nuts, and easy to clean. I couldn't ask for anything more in a 9mm. *HOWEVER,* I'm thinking very seriously of adding a Taurus .45ACP 24/7 to the family soon and my choice may change if it happens.


----------



## Scratchshooter40

*92fs*

After getting a new (to me) 92FS to shoot more economically than the 96's I carry and still have the same platform I feel comfortable with the 9mm as a minimum CCW round. After all 25 years ago I carried a BHP as an investigator in a department that issued the model 10 S&W and like most others never had an issue with it. I guess I just like the older tried and true Beretta platform. Plenty of ammo with three mags and one in the pipe.


----------



## R.J.Adams

Glock 26 here. Lots of good choices there, but I have to go with the Austrian.


----------



## MasterBlaster

just bought a Springfield EMP 1911 and love the thing. Great accuracy and smooth action for a 3" barrel. I recommend it..kind of pricey but worth every penny. It's the top dog 9mm if you ask me. Hits on the money, great to shoot, tritium night sights by Trijicon, 3 magazines, holster and double mag holster come with it. It's a good looking pistol too.


----------



## DogRanger

I'll take my slightly modifed Glock 26 with mag ext, 12+1 and a extra mag..its a nice set up...


----------



## tmayn14

don't have a sub compact but if i do get one it will be the glock 26


----------



## fragger-ks

HK P2000sk or M&P 9c


----------



## Desertrat

A few years ago I might have said I like my Glock 19 the best, but now I think it will have to be my
FNP9.


----------



## Old Padawan

I see several people like the G26/27/33. No doubt that it is a great carry gun. I owned a 26 and a 27 at one point. I carried them year round. I wonder at those that change guns in winter.
Perhaps it is due to the weather here in Phoenix. My friends and I don’t change guns in the winter. Our clothing doesn’t change much. A good holster combined with the appropriate cover garment allows one to carry the same gun year round.
If a gun is good enough for winter, its good enough for summer. Why sacrifice? Is it a mater of convenience or a lack of ability to conceal based on body type?


----------



## Spartan

I'd say the latter, from someone who changes guns based on weather. I carry a USPc in the winter because I have more clothing on to conceal it. I can even carry OWB due to my jacket. In the summer it's a bit too big and the handle sticks out too far to conceal under a t-shirt printing quite a bit, so it's strictly G30 IWB in the summer. It only goes one way for this reason, and this reason alone, though. I could - and probably will - carry my G30 in the winter, but I can't carry my USPc in the summer.

You are questioning one's reason to switch guns. If it were cold in the winter where you live wouldn't you rather carry a G19 over a G26 if it could be just as easily concealed? You'd gain a five more round mag capacity if nothing else.

Just one man's opinion.


----------



## falchunt

Old Padawan said:


> I see several people like the G26/27/33. No doubt that it is a great carry gun. I owned a 26 and a 27 at one point. I carried them year round. I wonder at those that change guns in winter.
> Perhaps it is due to the weather here in Phoenix. My friends and I don't change guns in the winter. Our clothing doesn't change much. A good holster combined with the appropriate cover garment allows one to carry the same gun year round.
> If a gun is good enough for winter, its good enough for summer. Why sacrifice? Is it a mater of convenience or a lack of ability to conceal based on body type?


I don't switch based on season, but perhaps I would if I had more than one gun. 

I assure you the difference in temperature from Phoenix to NW Ohio is not only drastic but changes the whole dynamic of concealed. There are days where I could conceal a Mossberg 500 12 G, with a 28" barrel in my wardrobe.:mrgreen: I guess my point is, if you _can_ conceal it, you have more options.


----------



## Old Padawan

I should have added my carry in the post. I primarily carry a 4 1/4" 1911. I have for about 20 years. I try other guns from time to time. I have carried a G22, G23, G26, S&W686P. I carry mostly IWB with some belt and shoulder.
I think that people often choose their gun around fashion as opposed to clothing around the gun. There isn’t anything wrong with that, it is just a different philosophy. Some people want to look good. They adopt a fashion that enhances their form. They choose fashion over preparedness. 
I wear a button down tucked in shirt to work most days. I wear jeans and a t-shirt after work. I always carry a spare mag. It should be noted that I am fat, with no fashion sense and have a reputation for jamming guns. I carry a “full size” auto no matter my dress (with the caveat on formal wear when the fashion choice isn’t mine) or the weather. 
So this long diatribe comes to this. Do you wear a summer gun because you choose to, or because you feel you have to due to wardrobe? If you want to carry a larger gun, why not adjust your wardrobe/holster instead of the gun?


----------



## falchunt

I personally know people who wear a "summer gun", in my experience, all of these people have a smaller framed body. I myself am 5'10" about 180 lbs. These people coundn't hide a full frame 1911 if their life depended on it (dressed like they are in the middle of the summer). Most of these people that I am referring to carry (a 380 or 9mm, one carries a 40) smaller caliber guns throughout the hot months, and carry their larger guns when it is _possible_. I would agree with you that it would be rather strange, almost silly, to change your carry weapon for fashion, or anytiime when you don't _have_ to.


----------



## cwl1862

*Ruger SR9*

Don't overlook the Ruger SR9 I think it's one of the best 9mm's on the market. Personally I think it's erery bit as good as a Glock or Springfield's SD and they cost on average less than either of the previous two.


----------



## MLB

Been rather attached to the new Walther P5C, but the High Power is a classic that's hard to beat.


----------



## The Goat

HK.


----------



## DennisE

SIG 239 SAS Gen2 9mm! Dennis


----------



## spongebobmac

id say an xd sc on the hip 1st or g26 2nd, and a keltec p3at onthe ankle which im suprised to see wasnt listed


----------



## piedmont

I love my kel-tec pf9.with shorts and a t shirt you cant see it at all it is light as a feather and it is plenty of firepower.


----------



## spongebobmac

springfield xd sc, s&w mp compact, or g26


----------



## spongebobmac

:smt033oops i forgot/didnt see i posted already:buttkick:, and i clearly i didnt read thoroughly when i said a p3at on the ankle when this thread was CLEARLY about 9's, but that is a good little piece for an ankle, man i must have been tired or sumn


----------



## MonsterB

I voted Glock 26 because thats what I have, and I love it....not only is it small and light, but for me it fits great, doesnt have much kick, is very quick to put on target, I shoot very well with it, it takes no time to clean and is about as easy as a semi can get to take apart....for me, someone who wants one gun to carry and shoot alot(400 rounds a week or so), its my idea of perfect...plus you have to love the availability of stuff like sites, holsters, mags, all kinds of stock upgrades like slide releases and trigger springs, all for very decent prices and readily available.....all of that aside, its all about the shooting, and the Glock does that very well.


----------



## Zertek

Kahr pm9 then second choice is a Glock 26


----------



## swmp9jrm

None of the above - I have a Taurus PT-709. Works fine for me.


----------



## hideit

when i get my CCP i will have the ruger LCP in the pocket
then i voted glock 26 but my second choice would be the glock 36
never shot it but between the kick from a small gun and the amount of ammo
i'll stick with my glock 26 with backup magazines of the glock 17
i even have a 30 round glock mag!!


----------



## righttoown

Hk usp9c!


----------



## Jammer

Springfield XD


----------



## Tucker

Jammer said:


> Springfield XD


:smt023Same as above...but not the sub


----------



## Boss

Springfield XD Sub :smt023


----------



## fudo

My favorite is not on the list
Colt LWT Commander


----------



## oak1971

Out of those listed, the Sig 239 would be my pick. I have 2 Sigs already and love them.


----------



## cougartex

None of those listed.
Mine is a Beretta Cougar.


----------



## Jiu-jitsu fighter

There is one I would pick. But it isnt on the list. Smith and Wesson M&P 9mm compact. Thinner than the Glock and XD. But more comfortable.


----------



## Wolvee

SR9 or Sr9c then it would be the 26 or the Walther


----------



## Bisley

I selected the CZ 2705, even though no such gun exists, because I assumed it was supposed to be CZ 2075 (RAMI). :mrgreen:

I can't really recommend it for anyone else, though, because mine had severe feed problems, out of the box, and I spent over a year getting it to function properly with SD ammo, and regaining confidence in its reliability. Most of that time was spent testing different bullet configurations, until I found one it liked, copying its form for hand loads to practice with, and shooting it until I was sure that it was very reliable.

The reason I took the time and expended the effort was because this subcompact shoots as well as most full-sized pistols. I can hit paper plates with every shot at 25 yards with this gun, and it conceals very well in a home-made IWB holster.


----------



## Lateck

It's not on the list (not out when the list was made).
I vote for the Ruger SR9c.

Small and compact and a great gun. for the price (even for double the price). :mrgreen:

Lacteck,


----------



## Brevard13

For me

1. S&W M&P
2. XD
3. Glock 19 or 26
5. Rugewr LC9

You can swap 2 and 3 if you prefer. I had a .45 usp compact H&K. I didn't care for it at all. My friend swears by it. I just traded mine for a G19


----------



## jakeleinen1

HK USP COMPACT

But honestly its kinda a heavy and bulky gun for CCW, would sometimes think me better off carrying the G17


----------



## denner

Beretta PX4 Storm Compact. It's a shooter.


----------



## Lauvredis

I have a Jericho 941 RPSL and that is a great weapong. Problem is the distributors, which keep changing hands. 
Not a real problen, but it is good to know who you can fall back to. The Jericho is imported from Israel where
it is the handgun choice of the military IDF. It came in handy today (9/18)to help wipe out those Gazan terrorists. The
new importers call it the Jr. Desert (something or other). Great 9mm; very accurate.


----------



## Russ

You need to try on a gun. The Diamond back 9mm for example did not fit my hand. I really liked the Kimber Solo, but I test fired it and I would not trust my life with a Kimber solo. I fired a Glock 26. Very reliable gun, but it is not a true conceal gun especially if you pocket carry. It is too big for dress pants. I settled on a Kahr CM9. It cost me $399 and fits nice in my hand. It is just a little larger than a 380 and front pocket in a super fly is very comfortable and no one in my office has ever noticed I am carrying. I carry one in the chamber so a good holster is a must that covers the entire trigger and nothing else goes in that pocket. I also like the Kahr because in a stressful situation I don't want to worry about a safety. (your holster is the safety) Pull the trigger and it goes bang. I have tried various concealment and front pockt is the quickest and most natural. I can have my gun out and fired in one second. You can't match that speed with any other concealment. Good Luck Russ


----------



## recoilguy

Russ you are fast dude......I can't get my gun off my hip in a Bladetech holster on target and fired in one second. Nice work!!!
The CM9 is a fine weapon I agree. You can thank your lucky stars the DB9 didn't fit your hand in my opinion.

RCG


----------



## hud35500

I used to carry a P239, but I prefer the P250 subcompact now. Overall dimensions are similar to the 239.


----------



## Lauvredis

I enjoy my Jericho RPSL. Now know as the Desert Eagle Jr. (New distributor)


----------



## dondavis3

I voted for Sig P239.

I carry a Sig P239 in 9mm most of the time (although I do switch between guns).










An unbelievably accurate gun and draws & points perfectly for me.

:smt1099


----------



## Twoglocks

I hope my new to me, like new Kahr T9, it's a beauty in stainless steel. Going to shoot it soon


----------



## sonja

Glock 19, Commander Size 1911, or (for pocket carry) Sig 238.


----------



## berettatoter

I like the Beretta 9000S quite a bit. Mine is reliable, accurate, and pleasing to the eye. I can't ask for more than that.


----------



## jdw68

1) Glock 26 - preferred
2) Ruger LC9 - July, August
3) Colt 1911 officers ed. 45 ACP - cause it's cool


----------



## 513GunGuy

Best gun is whatever you feel the most comfortable with. I like the g26 but I will admit I have not handled all the guns you listed or even that many that are on the market.


----------



## SaltyD

Recently purchased a Walther PPS. Love it. Although it's a bit rough on your hand when you shoot it a couple hundred times. Accurate as hell, 19oz, and less than an inch thick without the levers. Highly concealable. I've got about 750 rounds through it so far without a hiccup. The 3.2 inch barrel out shoots my 5.25 inch XDm


----------



## Raymond

My favorite 9mm is the one someone else owns. I will never have a 9mm. I carried one while on active duty as a Bradley gunner. With all the other choices left to me in the free world a 9mm will never make the list.

Just one man's opinion.


----------



## jose830

.








.
My Beretta Px4 storm


----------



## berettabone

None of the above.........px4 storm, Sig 226 sas, S&W Bodyguard.....


----------



## RegasAZ

My choice would have to be my Beretta Nano with 8 round magazine.


----------



## Water-Man

S&W M&P Shield.


----------



## olroy

jwkimber45 said:


> I voted HK USP from your choices.
> 
> If I HAD to carry a 9mm it would be a Browning HP.


Agreed. Carried one for 20 years on and off duty. Fine weapon!
Roy


----------



## SP3

went to the range this morning and still love shooting my Sigma.


----------



## Donn

Water-Man said:


> S&W M&P Shield.


+1. It's like my American Express card. I don't leave home without it.


----------



## spooler41

EDC gun is a Astra A-70 in 9mm,8 shot mag +1. It's been my favorite for more than 20 years, never a problem, always smooth and ready.

. .............................Jack


----------



## BigCityChief

My current favorite is a S&W Shield.


----------



## hammer1

I agree with a couple of guys here, hi power, my 2 are a fn and a inglis. Only 9mm I own


----------



## shooter69

Beretta m9


----------



## OGCJason

I've got a great flare gun....


----------



## DWARREN123

I have 4 centerfire handguns at this time and all could be considered my favorite. Sig 226, CZ 75BD Police, CZ75D Compact and a Smith&Wesson M&P 9mm. All are great firearms.


----------



## sonja

I recently became acquainted with a Kahr PM9 and fell in love with it. I want one, and suggest others try it. Nice pistl.


----------



## Ratpacker

_R-51 Rem._^^^^^^^^^^^^^I like this ... "space man" // Makarov....lookin M/F

I think all the people listin to Celine Dionne..... should try one out.


----------



## muckaleewarrior

The P99c, which I will be adding on soon.


----------



## GlockGen4

G19!


----------



## PT111Pro

1. Walther P99c
2. HK USP compact
3. Sig P239


----------



## MoMan

One for for the Ruger SR9. It's not on the poll, but certainly worthy of consideration for anyone looking for their 1st 9mm. With a capacity of 17+1, you get plenty of fire power. I have actually switched form a 1911 to this as my EDC since all of the craziness that has been going on in the world today. I figure, I may have to fight to extract myself from a situation, and want to be sure I have the capacity.

Just my $.02!!


----------



## Stengun

Howdy,

Holy Cow! This thread is 9 1/2 years old!

I didn't vote because I didn't see anything listed in .40S&W. 

Anywho............if I had to carry a 9mm it would be a Glock 19 since my EDC is a G23. 

Paul


----------



## Philco

Some of the best threads go on and on...........

I can't say I've tried all the options on this poll, and I note that there have been some fine 9mm pistols come on the market since this poll was started. I can say a CZ 2075 Rami in 9mm is my constant companion. Normally I carry it with the smaller mag which carries 10 rounds, but on occasion I opt for the larger 14 round magazine. It's good to have options. I've found it to be totally reliable and quite accurate for a 3 in. pistol. I'm sure many of the others would be excellent as well, but the Rami works for me.


----------



## boatdoc173

NONE of those mentioned

for carry I prefer the following --depending on the season

winter,fall ,spring--glock 19 or walther ppq

summer either walther ccp or springfield xds..also have a shield


----------



## Freethought

We're supposed to pick ONE? Hhhmmmm that's impossible............Sig 229 , Browning Hi-Power and CZ-75..........t'ain't a gonna attempt to choose between 'em.


----------



## Donn

S&W M&P 9c.


----------



## kramden

Glock 43


----------



## Goshawk

My new Zastava M70A 9mm Tokarev-Type pistol. I have a P-08 Luger(retired); A P-38,
a Browning Hi-Power and the new M70A. Since I also have a 7.62x25 Romanian Tokarev
The M70A is its twin,but Ammo is not a problem, and it is good quality,shoots great, and
like all "Tok" designs,simple and rugged. So far a great buy!


----------



## BigCityChief

Current favorites:

Browning HiPower


----------



## boatdoc173

newest 9mm is now my favorite 9mm.. A new Sig p226 Legion. that trigger was worth the additional price(over a standard p226) and far better than the srt trigger(IMHO)


----------



## Philco

BigCityChief said:


> Current favorites:
> 
> Browning HiPower


Not so sure how effectively I could concealed carry the Hi Power, but it's one fine pistol.


----------



## MoMan

My new "favorite" is my Glock 19, Gen 4 in FDE.


----------



## Heracles

*p232*

for concealed carry: p232


----------



## Davidshine

P99c, 2nd choice is Glock 26


----------



## Darkstar888

Definitely my Walther P99c QA. Nothing else compares. For full size probably a PPQ M1 or P99. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackhawkman

Glock 19 Gen3. Not on the list but I carry one.


----------



## high pockets

You guys did notice this poll is 10 years old?

Possibly people's favorites changed during those 10 years?

If you're really interested, why not start a new poll? (Lord help me, I actually suggested that)


----------

